# Courier Service



## GHNelson (6 Aug 2011)

Hi gang
Im looking for a courier who will pick up a large package from Reading and deliver it to Hemel Hempstead.
Weight is about 6 to 8 kgs.
I know there is a few but cant remember their names.
Help would be appreciated
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## amy4342 (6 Aug 2011)

Try www.parcelmonkey.co.uk. I've always found them to be very good.


----------



## Westyggx (6 Aug 2011)

www.parcel2go.co.uk


----------



## GHNelson (7 Aug 2011)

Cheers
Thanks guys.
hoggie


----------



## dory (8 Aug 2011)

http://www2.parcelforce.com/

I always use them, maybe cause I'm not familiar with any other less popular services, which might be better.

Or did you send it already?
If you did, do tell us what you used and how much it was.


----------

